# How big is this deer?



## ducknoff (May 30, 2013)

Guys got this on the camera this morning under my stand, The new property is crawling with deer and this is the biggest buck so far. What ya think?


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

he looks nice, id say probably eight points so 120's maybe? probably right around there


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, 120s. Nice deer.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

bout 120. would look real good on a wall. Nice and square


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Id say 130" because he has decent brow tines and g3s.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

120's...........


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

not much mass too him....in a year he'd push 140's....as of right now hes a solid 125-128" deer gross.....if you can pass him definitely wait til next year!


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Does he have an extra sticker by his brow tine ? Nice looking deer.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Gross 125-130


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i think id drop him


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Big enough for me!!
Agree with EZ!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

I would guess closer to 130, one in my avatar was 119 by my rough measurements


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

That'll easily push 140 gross due to the tine length.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I think he's real nice, and I'd try to whack him him if he walked by me!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

it sure would be a killer to have to set and let him walk by. it would all depend on if your a trophy hunter or if you just want a great deer. and it would depend on how big the property is and if it has other hunters. next yr or maby the next that's going to be a real trophy. but for me I would drop him in his tracks if he came in on me,LOL.
sherman


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I passed on one just like him today.... I hope I won't regret it.


----------

